# Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 part 4



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Filmed during last June's Risør Chamber Music Festival in Norway, Brahms's Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor will be performed again during the December 4 concert of the four-day Risør Chamber Music Festival residency at Carnegie Hall.*

Devided into 5 parts.

Very fine performance and presentation of my fellow norwegians

part 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 3

I hope that I sort this right.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 4


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 5


----------

